# Mixed income for Residencial Temporal



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Are there Mexican consulates in the U.S.using mixed income (savings + social security) to qualify for the bulk amount of around $23,000 USD ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must show proof of total monthly income, for the last 6-12 months, which meets the total monthly income requirement.
Alternatively, you may show total untouched assets, for a similar period, which meet the total asset requirement for the type of visa you are requesting.

It is one method, or the other, as I understand it.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must show proof of total monthly income, for the last 6-12 months, which meets the total monthly income requirement.
> Alternatively, you may show total untouched assets, for a similar period, which meet the total asset requirement for the type of visa you are requesting.
> 
> It is one method, or the other, as I understand it.


Just interested; ie: Thailand allows for a combination of income and savings to meet the yearly retirement extension.


----------



## Tye 1on (Jun 2, 2018)

Just last night I was reading a blog which listed several consulates that were using a mix of income, savings and home ownership to establish meeting the financial solvency requirements. That was on my home computer and I'm at work. I'll try to remember to look and re-post when I get home tonight.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Tye 1on said:


> Just last night I was reading a blog which listed several consulates that were using a mix of income, savings and home ownership to establish meeting the financial solvency requirements. That was on my home computer and I'm at work. I'll try to remember to look and re-post when I get home tonight.


Awesome !


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, consulates do seem to have some discretion, but I have serious doubts that we would ever see anything "written in stone". Some folks also indicate that your age and appearance will have a direct bearing on the results, as will your retirement status and attitude.......all as it should be. No entitlements.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must show proof of total monthly income, for the last 6-12 months, which meets the total monthly income requirement.
> Alternatively, you may show total untouched assets, for a similar period, which meet the total asset requirement for the type of visa you are requesting.
> 
> It is one method, or the other, as I understand it.


When I got my RT, it clearly stated a requirement of steady income *or* liquid assets of a certain level. My particular INM guy, otherwise very helpful, was insistent on seeing my checking account statements showing monthly direct deposits, but indifferent to my IRAs and other investments. It didn't matter because I qualified on both counts. I suspect each INM office or even each official has their favorite way of doing things. That's Mexico.


----------



## Tye 1on (Jun 2, 2018)

Found the link, here, and the relevant text quoted below, but with no confirmation of it's accuracy, and in hindsight if it's 2014 it's not that timely either:

It is worth noting that a number of personal reports from SOME Mexican Consulates in the USA that they are accepting ONLY retirement income (like SSI or company pensions), while others are allowing people to qualify using an aggregate of partial qualifications – possibly including monthly income from working. Boston, Tucson, San Francisco, San Diego Consulates (and now San Antonio – May 2014) have been sticklers for ONLY retirement income or savings. Laredo, San Antonio, Chicago, Phoenix, Dallas, Portland OR, and Chicago have been more flexible in allowing just savings, and/or any monthly income. Similarly, for INM offices across Mexico, some individual regional offices are using a combination of financial deposits, small pension income, small SSI income, and property ownership (as in a “Points System”) to prove Personal Fiscal Solvency. May 2014: Chapala and Guadalajara offices just put in draconian local requirements that Permanent Resident applicants (who have less than 4 prior years of residency) must now prove at least some monthly PENSION income – as proof of retirement status(?) Each INM office has the discretion to use an aggregate of the applicant’s income and pensions and property assets, when no single value of these three meet the specific INM requirements, but some stick to the specific savings or income requirements per person.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://consulmex2.sre.gob.mx/washi...s/eng/PERMANENT-RESIDENT-VISA-RETIREE-dic.pdf


https://consulmex2.sre.gob.mx/washington/images/2017/visas/eng/TEMPORARY-RESIDENT-dic.pdf

https://consulmex2.sre.gob.mx/washington/index.php#popup

This is what the Mexican Embassy in Washington DC has up on their website in English and Spanish. No flexibility at all and some Mx. Consulates only allow for retirement income or untouched investment mínimum balances and nothing else same as the Mexican Embassy has on the above links for RP and RT visas. Even some Mx. consulates insist you are 55 or older. It states in the INM law retirees with pension monthly income deposits from a foriegn country over the mínimum should be approved but others need to go through the point system even if they have an investment account over the mínimum for 12 months. No mention of Mexican property ownership in the INM law as being able to be used to meet the mínimum financial solvency requirements.

Thr point system allows some professionals, investors in Mexician companies, scientists, corporate executives with offices in Mexico, Engineers for companies in Mexico or these propfessionals are offered employment by Mexican companies etc. to immigrate with many stipulations and only on a RT at first.


----------

